# New Orleans Hornets (48-21) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (40-31)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Quicken Loans Arena, Cleveland, OH
6:00pm CST











































































Preview​
I think Ben Wallace is out for this game and it's possible Mo may be out too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mo expected to play tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mo really hasn't stunk so far.He ran the lane and CP gave him an easy layup...Somehow he managed not to turn it into a trial by ordeal and the ball went through the net.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

andersen just went agressive as hell to the rim, that was pretty damn smooth...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> andersen just went agressive as hell to the rim, that was pretty damn smooth...


Went and got himself an And1. LOL!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ilguaskas is abusing the hornets


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime .... Hornets 56 ...... Cavs 50


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

peterson drains a 3, then jobs one of the side of the backboard on his next attempt... he just hasnt played inspired basketball this year and i cant figure out why.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice block on Lebron by Birdman.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP never scores well in the Q. Doesn't matter who's on the Cavs roster or how many minutes he plays. Good cleanup on the silly layup miss by Pargo though. West came out the locker room playing like crap.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP needs to start making shots...I guess he was due for a cold shooting night,but no reason he can't start hitting shots now that it's needed.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

peja mightve just saved our *** with that corner 3, we seriously needed a momentum shot and that certainly fit the mold.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

god damnit...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Daviddddddddddddddddddddddd West!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess you can count this as CP's tenth 20-15 game...But it's not like the others....Wheeewww....That's just pure luck when you can beat a tough opponent when CP shoots like he has pink eye.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yeah go Celtics and bobcats...I got more faith in one,but maybe not the other.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I had to give up my computer but my nerves was really really bad down the stretch. D-West is THE MAN for hitting that shot! If Byron drew that one up it was perfect! All West had to do was knock it down and he did.

:rock:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets are the only team left that Boston hasn't beaten after tonight when they beat the Suns.I'm pretty sure the C's are going to be jacked up for Friday Night's game....By the way the Boston game will be on NBATV for those who can't get it on Cox.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh yeah. No doubt the C's are going to want revenge on Friday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like Bonzi's fitting right into the team. 

20asst and only 1 TO by Paul, that just completely overshadows his poor shooting night. Good win.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

David West is a macdaddy. They cut in on the game and I got to see the last few seconds. I was like DAMN! LeBron's gonna ice us again but when I saw CP3 drive in and West was wide open from his favorite spot I stuck my hand up cause I knew it was over.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlotte beats the Lakers...Not sure that Kobe might not get a one game suspension for say Oh **** you to the refs.Now the Hornets are a game up on Houston,San Antonio and the Lakers,2.5 ahead of PHX.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tonight Stojakovic moved past Antoine Walker into 8th place in career 3-pointers (1,389).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP3 Drops 20 Dimes on Cavs


----------

